# Smelly toilet/shower



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

We've owned our lovely Hymer S700 for just over a week now and are currently just outside Tours enjoying getting to know our way around it.

We've noticed, though, that the shower/toilet cabin is a bit smelly (*think latrine*) and wondering if anyone has anyone has any ideas/clues on why this could be? We've given it several very thorough clean-outs and the cassette is emptied regularly...


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Are you sure the smell is coming from the cassette? The majority of nasty niffs in the bathroom area come from the waste pipe/ plugholes. Try leaving the plugs in the sink and shower plug hole and see if the smell goes. If it does then your waste tank needs cleaning.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you put your plugs in the sink/shower when you are not using them? Have you ran some water through the system recently; the sink is usually OK but we find the trap in the shower, which we use much less frequently  dries out so smells can come up from the waste tank.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Maybe I am on the wrong track but the thought I get is of a wee smell. we suffer the same as the 5 year old misses the pot.I find Fabreeze works a treat after every clean.
Bri


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Had the same problem but fitting a SOG unit sorted it out.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Waste tank and pipes may need cleaning see my article here.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smells*

if it is the thetford, like ours usually is.

Try These

We get them from B&M Bargains or Home Bargains for £1

TM


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Smells*



teemyob said:


> if it is the thetford, like ours usually is.
> 
> Try These
> 
> ...


Yes we have not had the problem since we started using the "ducks"


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've just changed the seal on my cassette, for the self same reason.


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks all

We have run some cleaner through the fresh to the grey water tank but think another clean is probably required - but @brianamelia you're quite right it's the dreaded 'wee smell' that's there. Sadly there's no 5 year old to blame, only the grown up husband and divorce on the cards if I go there...



> fitting a SOG unit sorted it out


 - @BillCreer; what's a SOG unit? 

@teemyob and @grandadbaza - what 'duck' products do you use?

@TR5 I think we'll check the cassette seal...

Soph & Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have a bathroom window can you drive with it on the 'first latch'.
It really freshens up the air in there!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We also carry a spray bottle of the "pink" fluid you would add to the flushing tank (if you had one), and spray this around the bowl regularly, to keep it fresh.

We aim to please....


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

in my van, I've worked out that there are two main sources of smells - 

1) toilet - if I have waste in the toilet which is at least 5 days old it will start to smell, notwithstanding any chemicals or bio powder tablets in it

2) grey waste water - again, if water is left in for more than about 5 days it starts to smell - it just needs emptying usually. If smell builds up, then a slight wash of bleach sorts it.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

hymees said:


> Thanks all
> 
> We have run some cleaner through the fresh to the grey water tank but think another clean is probably required - but @brianamelia you're quite right it's the dreaded 'wee smell' that's there. Sadly there's no 5 year old to blame, only the grown up husband and divorce on the cards if I go there...
> 
> ...


We use various "flavours" of these 
Duck® Fresh Discs 4in1 , put them in the line of the flushing water


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Several thoughts on your problem. It could be caused by one or all of them as indicated by other posters. You say you have had the Hymer for a week so I'm not sure whether you are new to motorhoming, or just the van. If the following sounds at all patronising, please forgive me.

Firstly, check the state of the seal on the Thetford cassette. You will see this if you slide back the top cover plate. Operate the blade valve by twisting the yellow knob next to the cover plate. The seal, which is a large O-ring with a groove between top and bottom edges, should be clean, free from lime-scale and supple. The bottom edge is the most important so you will need to feel around it. If there is any problem, either clean it or replace it. To learn how to service Thetford toilets, see this link to download instructions for virtually all problems.
http://www.thetford-europe.com/en/service/repair-instructions.aspx

Secondly, get a can of Thetford seal lubricant and spray the clean seal. This will keep it in good trim for quite a while so you need to re-spray it only occasionally - bottom of this page link
http://www.thetford-europe.com/en/p...-maintenance/toilet-maintenance-products.aspx

Thirdly, to keep the toilet surfaces and surrounding area clean and smelling fresh, I find Thetford Bathroom Cleaner very good - half way down the page linked to above. Also, when emptying the cassette, after discharging the contents, slide back the top cover plate, open the blade valve and rinse the seal before putting it back into service. Worth cleaning the area with a squirt of bathroom cleaner from time to time too.

Fourthly, a SOG is a ventilation device that forces air out through the Thetford when it is in use. They cost about £100 and people either support them or loathe them. I am a strong supporter as it prevents smells rising into the shower room and if you use it without any chemicals, as we do, it is the most environmentally friendly solution. Details in the following link and available from MHF OutdoorBits website.
http://www.sog-dahmann.de/Englisch/UntitledFrameset-8.htm

Fifthly, cleaning the waste tank is important from time to time, but we have found the main cause of smells entering the shower room is when the traps beneath the shower tray run dry and a "French drains" smell comes up the pipes. The traps beneath the drain plugs are very shallow and can empty quite easily in very hot weather or when travelling in hilly country. I make a point now of checking them when we pitch and adding a cup of water to each if required. No smells since I started doing this.

Finally, if your S700 is a garage model, the hot air heating vent for the shower room may, like ours, come from the garage and be on the same spur as the garage heat outlet. If so, anything smelly in the garage can transmit odour through the pipe into the shower. This can occur if, for example, you have just emptied the waste tank whilst the garage door above the waste valve was open. The smell can then linger for a while.

Hope this helps in your detective work.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hi, we are new to motorhoming, and we really hated the smell in our motorhome loo. We keep it squeaky clean,emptied every other day, and we only ever use the loo for no.1 s!

We finally worked out it was the smell of the Thetford blue fluid that was so disgusting, so now we use bio laundry liquid in casette instead. problem solved


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

hymees said:


> > fitting a SOG unit sorted it out
> 
> 
> - @BillCreer; what's a SOG unit?
> Soph & Dave


Hi,
More info here

A SOG not only sucks the gases out of the tank when the blade valve is opened but there is no possibility of any gases building up and venting into the van, which does happen with a standard tank.
The external venting takes place because the normal pressure relief valve is replaced by pipe to the exterior.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

When we first got our m/home, we thought the horrible smell was coming from the toilet, but soon realised it was the waste water tank. We empty it regularly (every day if convenient) and put a squirt of BioMagic (or Bio Buddy as it is now called I believe) down occasionally - I don't think it works particularly well for the loo, so use bio tabs, but is great for the waste water tank.

I'm also sure I read somewhere (possibly on BioMagic) that you should treat your toilet cassette differently if you only use it for No1s - something to do with urine being sterile, you need to add a spoon of live yoghurt to get good/non-smelly bacteria going.


----------

